# Epson drivers on the way!



## oldmac (Oct 5, 2001)

Great news! Following is a copy of the e-mail I received today from Epson,  in response to one I sent them yesterday!

Dear Mr. G******:
     Epson has been and continues to be fully committed to supporting the
Macintosh market, including support for the Mac OS X operating system.
Therefore we are pleased to update you on our progress in the development
of OS X-compatible drivers.

We had eagerly been awaiting the availability of OS 10.1 because it will
enable us to offer more compatible products with greater functionality than
would have been possible under the initial release of the system. As soon
as we received this updated version of the operating system the last week
of September, our engineers were able to move forward aggressively with the
development of drivers that will support OS X.

As a result, we are pleased to announce that we will have updated drivers
for several of our printers ready in just a few weeks, with additional
drivers to follow in subsequent weeks. These drivers will be available on
our website for customers to download as noted below:

|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|         Printer         |  Scheduled Web Posting  |
|                         |          Date           |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus C40               |   Monday, October 22    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus C60               |   Monday, October 22    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus C80               |   Monday, October 22    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 820         |   Monday, October 22    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 785EPX      |   Monday, October 22    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|                         |                         |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 780         |   Monday, October 29    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 890         |   Monday, October 29    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 1280        |   Monday, October 29    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus COLOR 980         |   Monday, October 29    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|                         |                         |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 870         |   Monday, November 5    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 875DC       |   Monday, November 5    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 1270        |   Monday, November 5    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus Photo 2000P       |   Monday, November 5    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|
|Stylus COLOR 900         |   Monday, November 5    |
|-------------------------+-------------------------|



We will be announcing in a few weeks the release dates for drivers for the
EPSON Stylus Color 740, 760, 860, 777 and 880, as well as our Perfection
scanners and professional graphics printers that will be supported.

We regret any inconvenience you may have experienced during this time.  But
we believe that by taking time to wait for the more fully featured
operating system and subsequently taking time to properly develop and test
each driver to our exacting standards, our printers will continue to
provide the best image quality with OS X, as they do with other operating
systems.


Sincerely,

Beryl I
Customer Support


----------



## screamingFit (Oct 6, 2001)

I finally get to print from X in a month!

Question is, what the hell am I going to print out of X onto a photo printer?  Or out of any program for that matter?

Hold me down...I'll finally be able to print a web page out of IE 5.1...

Wake me when Photoshop X and Office X are out...

-s'fit


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 6, 2001)

Well, there's alwas Preview 

And yea!  I have a Perfection 610 - hope that scanner gets drivers too


----------



## AppleWatcher (Oct 6, 2001)

Ah guys, just buy an HP! 

AW


----------



## oldmac (Oct 6, 2001)

You can, and I will, use AppleWorks. I don't plan to buy MS Office X; the price is ridiculous for home use, and I've never needed it in all the years (18) that I've owned computers.


----------



## kbata (Oct 6, 2001)

There are plenty of applications that you can print from.  They don't load themselves onto your computer.  Agfa has drivers out for their scanners.  I can even use my SCSI scanner.  Garphic converter is a usfull program also.  If you need to do somthing with photoshop what is the big deal.  Classic loads in under 30 seconds on my old upgraded 8500.  It's funny how everytime some good news comes out on these forums that someone finds something to bitch about.  Maybe those people that spend their time looking for things to complain about could be more productive if they used their computers to do more than hang out these forums.


----------



## oldmac (Oct 6, 2001)

Yes there are plenty of applications that you can print from in OS X; that's not the point. The point is that the operating system is now ready, and for those of us who use it professionally it is an annoyance. 

As to finding nothing better to do and hanging around in these forums, you're here, checking on what people are posting, aren't you?

Touchy, Touchy aren't we?  

Peace & Love


----------



## godzookie (Oct 6, 2001)

Yeah, but I *still dont see drivers for my barely-a-year-old stylus 1160! I <BOLD> know </bold> that I can't be the only owner out there...



Nick


----------



## aloeppert (Oct 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by godzookie _
> *Yeah, but I *still dont see drivers for my barely-a-year-old stylus 1160! I <BOLD> know </bold> that I can't be the only owner out there...
> *



I just bought a new 780 a few weeks ago, and it was 99 bucks... Just replace your old one... and help get the economy going again... hehe.


----------



## godzookie (Oct 6, 2001)

OH YEEEAAAHHH! I forgot about the small print in the licensing agreement for the software that said "This printer will be worthless in a year, you should have bought HP, SUCKADUCK" Damn those licesning agreements, should have read more clearly...DOH!

learn from this kids, print and blow up your licensing agreements, you never know what is in there, from "you should have bought HP, SUCKADUCK" to "by clicking agree, you agree to give me your soul for eternity"


nick


----------



## screamingFit (Oct 6, 2001)

Appleworks, yeah, I've used it.  It's okay.  But, if I need to move PC Word files over that retain all formatting, I have to use Office.

Graphic Convertor doesn't do CMYK proofs (as far as I can tell...) so it's worthless for my needs, too.

I jumped the boat early on X, because I love new tech, but I really shouldn't be bitching about no programs being available for me to use.  Apple didn't twist my arm into running X, did they?

And Kabta - try loading up a Photoshop file say, over 250MB with say, over 75 layers.  Classic is not an option.  So, yes it IS a big deal.  But, as I said, Apple doesn't make me run X.

For home use, yes it's a good thing these drivers are coming out.  I mean, I do print out of IE sometimes, and maybe if I had some holiday snaps I could print out of Graphic Convertor.  It's also a good thing that Epson is finally getting them out there.  It's just without the pro apps being ready...the majority of the Mac userbase has no reason to move to X yet.

What a tense group here...

-s'fit


----------



## russgold (Oct 7, 2001)

I note that the list still does not include serial printers like the once popular Color Stylus 600... ^ 


I should have bought HP..... @#$%


----------



## godzookie (Oct 7, 2001)

Ok, asking for serial support IS a little much.... Mac's haven't shipped with serial ports since the first revision of the G3 B/W towers. I think it is safe at this point to say that serial is dead and we can move on. No other hardware manufacturer is supporting serial, why should epson (does X itself even support serial connections?) We have more than enough to gripe about against epson, that serial......well aint that big a deal.


I like how mac users are all quick to tar and feather epson and adobe, but no one has heard a peep out of Macromedia since freehands' release. Where are their annonced ship dates and products and demos of said products,etc?


Nick


----------



## csoledade (Oct 7, 2001)

Epson sold expensive (read $500 dollar) printers with ethernet connectivity via optional ($100) Axis 1440 printservers. A fine example is the Sytlus Photo EX. These printers should be supported in OS X!

The printserver should be supported in X!

C.


----------



## gr8tfly (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm hoping the upcoming Epson 1280 driver for native OS-X support will support AppleTalk or LPR so I can use my AXIS print server natively.

In the mean time, I'm able to print just fine from Classic using the AXIS print server to my 1280 Epson. Although it'd be nice to print directly from OS-X, most of the serious printing I do is from Photoshop anyway. If I do need to print from OS-X, I just create a LaserWriter printer, then output directly to PDF (nice feature under "Output..." option). Then print it using Classic Acrobat Reader.


----------



## joecrow (Oct 8, 2001)

Well, after a few emails, and about one weeks time, I finally heard back from Epson about support for the Stylus COLOR 800 (not mentioned in their statement on drivers).  Anyway, they said a big fat "NO".  They then refered me to a 800 number if I had further questions.

So, I suggest that if your Epson printer is NOT on the list, write them an email, call 'em up, whatever.  Just let Epson know that you're not satisified.  Maybe if enough people complain, something will happen (and not necessarily for my printer =(, but who cares ).

-JoeCrow


----------



## TommyWillB (Oct 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oldmac _
> *Great news! Following is a copy of the e-mail I received today from Epson,  in response to one I sent them yesterday...
> 
> |-------------------------+-------------------------|
> ...


I'm not clear if this would include the 900N, which is the more expensive ethernet version. I love it because I have two Mac's and a PC all connected to this.





> _Originally posted by csoledade _
> *Epson sold expensive (read $500 dollar) printers with ethernet connectivity via optional ($100) Axis 1440 printservers...The printserver should be supported in X!
> C. *


Yes it "should"... and I guess I'll know for sure sometime around November 5th.


----------

